# Has anyone used stones from Zio in Korea?



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi there! Has anyone bought wholesale from the company Zio? They are in Korea. The samples look good. Thanks so much!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Mistyann said:


> Hi there! Has anyone bought wholesale from the company Zio? They are in Korea. The samples look good. Thanks so much!


 
Well, as you know, I ordered rhinestone samples and a catalog from ZIOhotfix and everything looked beautiful!!! 

I will be "wash testing" my samples soon* and will let you know how everything goes. 
*(_Took my first class w/ SandyM today and have my second one tomorrow, so hopefully I will cut actual templates tomorrow for the wash test_.) 
If all goes well, I will make a small order from them to see how _that_ goes.
*If* my "order" matches the quality of the "samples" that I was sent then I will definitely order from them again.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

I've just requested some information from them to see what their pricing looks like. Their selection of colors looks a little small based on what I see on their website.

If purchasing overseas, finding a supplier that has both the quality and the largest selection of colors in stock can be a challenge. And having multiple suppliers to get everything you need can get very expensive on the shipping.


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay....just applied some of the zio stones to a shirt....the 16ss glue squished out all around the stone. The 6 ss and 10 ss were fine. 
Please! Anyone willing to share your supplier information? If so, please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Mistyann said:


> Okay....just applied some of the zio stones to a shirt....the 16ss glue squished out all around the stone.......


Maybe too much pressure???

I have not pressed any 16ss stones as of yet....so I do not know the answer.
....but maybe someone will chime in soon.


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

I've never had this happen and have used transfers with the bigger stones, so I don't think it's the pressure....I think this is a deal breaker....what a bummer!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Mistyann said:


> I've never had this happen and have used transfers with the bigger stones, so I don't think it's the pressure....I think this is a deal breaker....what a bummer!


That is a bummer!!!!

...This is why I always suggest "_test, test, test and test again_" before making an order...especially a big order from overseas.
(or anywhere else for that matter)


IF the smaller stones work out for me, _like they did for you_, AND IF they wash great I will probably only order those.


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

.......okay, I may have been a little quick to judge. I just tested several more of the 16ss and they were fine. The first time I pressed for 15 sec at 325, and then peeled and repressed for 10 sec. Today I did the same thing, but after the peel I only repressed for 5 seconds. Sooooo....sorry Zio! I plan to make an order tomorrow.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Mistyann said:


> .......okay, I may have been a little quick to judge. I just tested several more of the 16ss and they were fine. The first time I pressed for 15 sec at 325, and then peeled and repressed for 10 sec. Today I did the same thing, but after the peel I only repressed for 5 seconds. Sooooo....sorry Zio! I plan to make an order tomorrow.


 
GREAT to hear that Misty!!!!!!!

...and thanks for the settings as it will help me in my testing of the ZIO stones!

*Have you wash tested yet??*

You may want to make a smaller order at first to make sure that the ORDER matches the SAMPLES.

Then, once you know that everything matches you can place your whopper order.
...just a thought.

It might save you a lot of money in the long run!


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

I've washed and dries them 3 times and everything is sticking tight. 
I guess I feel pretty safe ordering since I'll be paying with credit card through paypal. ...but I may consider the smaller order....Thansk!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

AWESOME!!

I hope that my press & wash tests go as good as yours! 

I will be cutting my "test" templates tonight...and probably pressing the ZIO stones tomorrow. (if all goes well with the cutting that is! lol)
(My 1st & 2nd KNK Groove-e classes with SandyM were great! So I should be able to cut just fine!)

I will post results soon.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

This is my formula for Pressing stones

I use a mighty press, 375-385 depending on how your press runs,hot or right on,, 

Press 20 sec with pressing sheet also put pressing sheet inside shirt so glue does not ooze thru
Cool - Peel Cool also
Turn inside out Press 5 seconds from the backside
Turn right side out, and post press 5 seconds,
always cover with pressing cloth, when pressing Transfers..
I have been making Rhinestone Transfers for a very long Time now, and I have yet to lose a Stone,, (knock on wood)
Enjoy
MMM


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

The clear Zio stones looked fine, but some of the colored stones are rounded (probably molded glass) Sigh...back on the hunt...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

When you have good stones you know it, they sparkle like crazy,, and it is almost impossible to get a great picture,, as the camera can not handle the sparkle,,,,, 
MMM-Sandy Jo


----------

